# Coming two year old bay paint colt



## CelesteG (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had this guy since he was two months old, and he'll be two in May. Just these last few months, I've been really noticing a difference in his confirmation. He's not so gangly anymore. I've been lunging him, or letting him run loose in the arena every second day, and he is on a good diet and worming schedule. I'd love to hear what you guys think though. The issue I have right now, however, is that he's too short. At the moment, I think he stands 13.2hh. This seems too short for a horse that should grow to 15 or more hands high. The horse he is standing next to in the second picture is 14.3hh. The last one was taken yesterday.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

he reminds me of Hannah my QH filly who will be three in may
she is like 13.3 maybe 14 hands i havnt done a real measure on her, but my gelding is 15.3 and shes so little next him. her parents where in the 16s. I wonder the same thing.... Will she get bigger!? will she hit some weird growth spurt?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I do think 15+hh is a long way to go for a 2 year old but not impossible. I love how stout he is and he's butt high so already into a growth spurt. Absolutely love his color and one blue eye  

Do you know anything about his parents or sibling height growth rate?


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Even if he doesn't end up being 15+ hands, it looks like you'll have a mighty fine horse in him. Shoot, if he ends up being 14.2 and you don't want him, I'll take him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

OkieGal said:


> Even if he doesn't end up being 15+ hands, it looks like you'll have a mighty fine horse in him. Shoot, if he ends up being 14.2 and you don't want him, I'll take him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, he's gorgeous!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't totally discount him reaching 15hh, to be honest, though it may be a bit of a stretch. My Aires was about 15hh when I bought him as a two-year-old and he's already pushing 16.1-16.2hh as a coming three-year-old (if his withers will ever catch up with that danged butt!)...and he's far from done growing. (and I rub it in our BO's face [good-naturedly, of course] that he's that tall already every time I can because the BO didn't think Aires would even reach 16hh)

I think your boy is cute. LOVE his color and markings. Everything points to him being a fine-looking horse when he finally grows into himself.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He definitely looks more like a paint pony then a paint horse. His body style just looks, pony-like to me, especially in the last picture. But he's absolutely adorable! And he's actually the perfect size for me since I'm 5'2" so send him on over!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum....your boy is also part draft and I'd expect more growth out of that type of breed. Even with TB's you can get late growth spurts in the 4-5th year. 

In the case of CelesteG's horse he looks well proportioned for his age and aside from the butt high part doesn't have allot of growing into himself that appears to need doing. Which is why I'm hoping there is some knowledge about his parents/siblings.

Have you string tested him??


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I will tell you he is the most perfect horse I have ever seen if you will let me come and live on that ranch and work horses for you!!!!! What a NICE part of the world!!! 

Can't do that? Oh well.. 
Your horse is nicely marked. He is a bit butt high an a bit camped under behind. Both things may become less pronounced as he fills out and matures. 

He seems a sturdy type. His conformation is not spectacular (unless you meet the criteria of the first two sentences above). He is solid.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

He is gorgeous I 'll take him. 
I believe paints have a longer growth period then other horses, maturing at around 5.
Hestill has some leg on him. With my colt At about 6 to 8 months I would take a lead rope and from then bottom of shoulder drop it to the ground then while holding the rope in place at the shoulder flip it up. How tall the rope goes is how tall the horse will get. Don't know if it would work on a 22 month old but maybe.
Good luck But he is a beauty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CelesteG (Feb 16, 2012)

CecilliaB, I never even thought about asking about his sire or siblings growth rate, but I'm emailing the stallions owner now, so I'll be sure to ask her and let you know. I do know that his sire was 15.3hh and his dam was 15.1hh.

As for everyone else, thanks for the critique and the compliments on Finn. I'm somewhat small statured, so if all he grows to is 14.2hh, I'm happy, I would just prefer if he grew to 15hh. 

dirtroadangel, we actually did try the string test, and it didn't look very good haha. I'm hoping that it's just wrong because he was too old to try that test on


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This is the same horse you said you were riding in the share your paint horse thread correct?


----------



## CelesteG (Feb 16, 2012)

NdAppy No, not riding, I've just sat on him a few times. But yes, same one!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Would not be surprised if he makes 14.2...even might squeeze up into 15hh later on just not really sure he will be much over that. I think he will look like a tank though


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

You said you got him at 2 months...Was he weaned at 2 months or did you buy his dam too?

Flashy boy BTW


----------



## CelesteG (Feb 16, 2012)

Piaffe I bought him at two months old, and I just visited him and trained him at his birth home until four months when he was weaned  I would have liked to have waited longer, but I moved, and he came with me. Trailered amazing, no problems at all


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very cure, too young for a confo critique....he is not done growing yet so it would not be fair.

Welcome to the forum


----------

